# T Track Bolts Question



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Newbie here, forgive me!!

I have added some Rockler T Trak to a countertop / workbench I am making. Honestly I just wanted to mess around with the T Track, hold downs etc.

My question is, does anyone make a bolt for the T Track that you can insert in the middle of a run of track, then turn 1/4 turn, and clamp down with the knob or jig or whatever. I figured the T Track bolts worked this way, but the bolts I have don't - I have to slide the bolt in from one end, the run it all the way down the track to wherever I want the clamp. I have a 16 foot run of track, maybe I should have investigated how T Track works first!

Any help or insight appreciated. When I was working in theatre lighting we had basically the same thing upside down on the ceiling, but we could slide the bolt (nut technically) in the track, then make a 1/4 turn and it would engage the rails, then tighten it down. I can't recall what that track was called--Ahh - Unistrut.
Jef

If I have not explained what I thought the bolts would do, let me know.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You want a drop-in nut or drop-in stud. You can get them
for 80-20 type profiles. T-track is typically shallower,
but you can grind the stud head down.

For that matter carriage bolts could be ground down
to function as drop-ins.


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

Loren, thanks for the response. Never thought of grinding down the head. Don't have to buy anything to solve this problem!!!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

You may also be able to use toilet flange bolts. They have the two sides of the head flat rather than a round head. They are designed to do exactly what you want to do, except they are used on the toilet floor flange. they should work in T-Trac.

Cheers!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I did that with carriage bolts. I ground 2 sides flat. At your local ACE Hardware they have a section for specialty bolts. My bet is that they have them but it will cost you.


----------

